
Incredible aerial images show Chinese homeowners who refuse to move for new road - muddyrivers
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/peoplesdaily/article-3234211/Incredible-aerial-images-Chinese-nail-house-owners-refused-new-traffic-links-live-middle-motorways.html
======
jakeogh
Heartening to see a large country (kinda?) respecting property rights.

